# Can PS Elements 6 Convert Raw to Jpeg?



## tjdphotos (Feb 10, 2009)

Can I edit raw photos in adobe camera raw 4.2 and then convert them to jpeg using PS Elements 6. I'm working on some prime rib photography and the loss of color in the jpeg is making the very good piece of meat look over cooked and dry. :redwine:


----------



## tjdphotos (Feb 10, 2009)

I figured out my issue. After I made adjustments in Adobe camera raw 4.2 I had to change the bits from 16bit to 8 bit in order to save as jpeg. Raw still looks better by far.


----------



## Overread (Feb 10, 2009)

full photoshop can edit 16bit photos but elements can only edit 8bit - so with your current editing program moving to 8bit won't be a problem. Also the difference between 16 and 8 bit is highly debated - many times there is no visual difference and it seems that its only when you start to more heavily edit a photo that the incrase in bit depth can really help.


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok. I didn't know it had ACR.


----------

